# flyer, bitte um eure kommentare



## rpn (2. Februar 2005)

hi,

  hab für eine Veranstaltung einen Flyer designt und hätte gern eure Meinung dazu gewusst,..
  was würdet ihr anders machen? fehlt noch was? ist was zuviel? ... also immer ran an die tasten 

  Danke fuer Eure Kommentare

  MfG

  rpn


----------



## da_Dj (2. Februar 2005)

Die Schrift mag ja toll aussehen, aber die ist zu "schwer" zu lesen. Ausser die Titel, die koennen "stylehalber" so belassen werden.


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Februar 2005)

Ich schließe mich da_Dj an, auser den Logos und dem 'Titel' würde ich eine 'Augenfreundlichere' Schriftart wählen.

BTW: Sind solche Threads seid neustem hier erlaubt?


----------



## da_Dj (3. Februar 2005)

1. http://www.seitseid.de 
2. Ist ja nicht wirklich "Showroom"-mäßig, aber das dürfte schon Grauzone sein


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Februar 2005)

Ich glaube, seit ich nicht mehr auf der Schule bin, habe ich sicher immer den Fehler mit seid gemacht 

@ Topic: Ich würde vielleicht dem Typen selbst, z.B. an den Armen ein paar kräftigere schwarze Konturen und/oder Falten geben, so wie beim Shirt.


----------



## versuch13 (17. Februar 2005)

ja, schließ mich wegen der schrift ebenso an. ich persönlich finde den zweiten besser.
aber sie sind aufjedenfall beide sehr stylisch, den character selbst gemacht?


----------



## holzoepfael (18. Februar 2005)

Also ich habe nichts mehr auszusetzten an dem Flyer, Finde das wirklich gelungen....Und zu der Schrift: So ein Flyer soll ja im ersten Schein mal ansprechen, udn wenn einem das passt schaut man den an, und ich denek dann spielt es keine Rolle mehr, ob man diese Schrift nicht so gut lesen kann wie irgendeine New Times Roman.....


----------



## lraziest (19. Februar 2005)

Als Hip Hop DJs und Designer find ich den Flyer passend! 
Besser gehts immer aber das passt zur Music! 

Und die Schrift auch..spricht die Leute an die es ansprechen sollte  ;-)


----------



## smileyml (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich finde auch den zweiten Flyer besser. Und auch die Schrift würde ich so lassen. Wer den Text lesen will, kann ih auch ohne Probleme lesen. Also ab zum Druck damit...

Grüsse
Marco


----------



## holzoepfael (19. Februar 2005)

Also korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber smileyml ich dachte eher dass das zweite Bild die Rückseite darstellt....?!


----------



## daCrashOverwrite (20. Februar 2005)

hjor, die schrift sieht zwar schön aus, ist aber schlecht zu lesen.


----------



## versuch13 (20. Februar 2005)

gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, hab mich sogar noch gewundert das auf dem oberen die acts überhaupt nicht draufstehen. wohl wahr, ja


----------



## zechi (20. Februar 2005)

Erstmal Respekt für deine Zeichenkünste 


Zum Thema FOntwahl kann ich meinen Vorredner mich nur anschließen; als Titelfont gut geeignet, zu mehr leider nicht.


Ansonsten auch gut gelunge, das einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre das B72 näher an den Arm zu setzen, damit nicht soviel leeraum ensteht & die Objekte "harmonischer" angeordnet sind ...


----------

